# actual gas mileage of Maxima



## LindaREaltor (Mar 11, 2013)

I want to buy a 2011 or 2012 Maxima, but I am hesitant if the gas mileage is only 19 or 20. Can anyone tell me what gas mileage they are getting?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Combined mileage, you'll get 21-22 mpg, if you're an average driver.


----------



## LindaREaltor (Mar 11, 2013)

*Thanks*

You seem to know everything there is to know about Maximas!
Thanks again!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I know a few people that have them. Coincidentally, Consumer Reports just released their auto guide. Their combined average that they experienced with the Maxima was 22 mpg, which was average for it's class. The only two that were better were the Hyundai Azera @ 23mpg combined and the Buick Lacrosse @ 26 mpg. The Azera was $4000 more costly and the Buick was $1000 more but had lower reliability rating.


----------

